# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Peter and Michelle

## tammyy2j

Do they get together?

I really like Peter with Leanne but is he suppose to cheat on her and isnt Michelle to get a new man?

----------


## Perdita

Michelle was meant to start working at the bookies and so it could very well be that Peter would make a move on her when Leanne's back is turned.

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes they get together when Michelle starts at the bookies - Leanne leaves as Peter cheats while in rehab or wherever he is

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    Yes, Leanne finds out that Peter cheated on her in Portsmouth and finally has enough of him taking advantage of her. Leaves the actress free to go on maternity leave

----------


## miccisy

Right so if Michelle sleeps with Peter wont that make her as bad as Becky?!
All that crap about her never doing something like that and then shes gunna go and do it. Hypocrit.

----------


## Perdita

Why does it make Michelle as bad as Becky? Leanne and Peter might be finished before they get together and both don't take long to move on

----------


## lizann

In All About Soap it says Michelle and Peter grow close 

When does Leanne leave?

----------


## Perdita

Leanne leaves 9th March 09

----------

